
Apple Shortens App Review Times in Push to Boost Service Sales - dmitryame
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-12/apple-shortens-app-review-times-in-push-to-boost-service-sales
======
mightykan
This makes little sense to me. If this is done to boost sales, was Apple
losing money before when the review times were longer? Why would they opt to
lose money? Although the shorter review times are nice I don’t think the
stated reason here makes much sense.

